# Porcupine brush



## jjndjgotahav (Jan 6, 2008)

I have another question about a particular brush. It is the Plush Puppy porcupine and natural bristle brush. 
It says on their website to only use this on a Hav's tail and face. I tried this brush on my dog today and it really helped get the loose hairs out. My dog loved it too. I don't think it pulled as much as the pin brush does when it goes through. I really liked it too.
Has anyone used one of these before? It doesn't seem like it would do any harm to the coat, kind of the same concept as a pin brush but w/ actual porcupine instead of metal pins.
Maybe it actually would be doing damage and I didn't know it??? I didn't brush her all over with it but it really seemed to be doing something.
Any thoughts from anyone???
Thanks!


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

Go to Sally Beauty Supply, same brush wooden handle. Oh and I LOVE LOVE LOVE IT! I use it on all his coat except his face..go figure.


----------



## jjndjgotahav (Jan 6, 2008)

So you don't think it does any damage to the coat? I loved the way it through her coat. It didn't pull like the CC pin brush did. My dog just loved it too. After using the brush, I went to order it and the website did not recommend this brush for a Hav. Thanks for your response.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

I would think the boar bristles would be good, dont they spread the oils throughout the hair on our hair? What does this brush look like? Do you think it would be a good brush for a dog with a coat I am trying to "baby"?


----------

